# Найти сайты производителей аккордеонов



## ramaramarama (12 Апр 2013)

Я слепой музыкант мне 53 года и на старости лет захотелось выбрать для себя душевного друга. С 6 лет я играл на Вельтмастерах разных моделей но после того как находясь в германии на гастролях в 2000 году я имел удачу пообщатся с новой моделью Хонера я понял что существуют инструменты другого уровня позволяющие решать более сложные техническии и выразительные задачи а по простому кайфовать с инструментом на пару Но чтобы сделать достойный выбор нужна информация
поетому подскажите пожалуйста уважаемые коллеги существуют ли сайты производителей аккордеонов с подробным описанием моделей прайс листом и видео-аудио демонстратцией так как инструмент лучше один раз услышать чем сто раз увидеть


----------

